# Great Day Out Front - Flamingo! 4/29



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Stop catching so many fish


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

NiCE!!! Beautiful pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

solid TR

Got any pics of the strongarm measuring device?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> solid TR
> 
> Got any pics of the strongarm measuring device?



It's just a decal like any other measuring decal.
But it says strongarmproducts.com on it....lol
It's just conveniently placed...lol


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Eric, PM sent


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work Eric!  Those are beautiful fish and that water is amazingly clear. In that first picture, it almost appears that you guys are "releasing" that red in someone's yard. ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work Eric those are some nice reds


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Great job Eric! Beautiful fish, awesome pictures & crystal clear water; I hate you! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol
I have another picture to post up later. 
That's why I love flamingo. 
And redfishing is not like anywhere else when you have these fish tailing in crystal clear water that's less than a foot deep. 

Sometimes they're spookier than bonefish.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice job man  clean looking fish in crystal clear water , i gotta get down that way one day


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. I really need to get down there... No fly rod action?


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful pics, always makes me jealous to see that crystal clear water.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I went out that day expecting to only use my fly rods.
I took my new 9wt BVK that I was hoping to break in, and my 8wt BVK.

But somehow, I forgot to take my fly line tamer.
Combine that with the fact that my buddy Nestor who came along with me had only poled a skiff two times prior, and doesn't fly fish.
It made boat positioning terrible. 
I made a few shots and got no eats but they were hail mary shots from afar. 


Yesterday, I went back out with Bob of Strongarm Products and Alex (dacuban1) and chased some reds around the flats.
We totaled 13 reds and a couple nice trout.
Anyone that knows them knows they're 99.99999% fly fishing only. lol 
High winds and low water made it tough, but we prevailed.
No giants, so we didn't break out the camera.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice. I'll be in MIA for a few weeks this fall if you want to get out. Fished WWB with Lemay in Feb. and am itching to get back. Really want to get my first bonefish too.

Jeff


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

here's a short vid from that day.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP_19oHEpps


----------

